# Plant and Fish recommendations for breeding pond snails



## CADuke (Aug 17, 2015)

I am setting up 10 gallon to breed pond snails for a Green Spotted Puffer I was given that is homed in a 29. What plants should I get to maximize breeding and nutrition? Any fish that won't eat the snails to help with tank eco?


----------

